# Summer harvest



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ran across this scene on my way home from work a few weeks ago, just got around to messing with it.

Canon 7d, Canon 10-22mm, adjustments with LR4


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow. That's a very cool looking picture.

Funny (sad really), my ride to work looks NOTHING like that.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Outstanding shot you caught there. Nice work.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Excellent*

Very nice shot. Perfect light and the storm is awesome.

Griz


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I think that would make a great puzzle.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

That 10-22 is a really nice lens. I like mine. Cool capture, good light and contrasting colors. The storm really makes the shot. Just being very picky, but I might have put the storm a bit off center, but not a deal breaker tho.


----------

